# Freer Deer lease



## jeffsfishin (Jan 27, 2008)

Did anyone see this deer lease on Craigslist, It's 998 acres of brush in Webb county, comes with a 1700 sq ft camphouse for $1800 a gun with total of 5 guns. Eric was the guy to contact. A buddy at worked called on the place within a couple of hours of the listing but it was gone. We are just curious if we really missed out on a great deal. Anybody know anything about this place?

http://houston.craigslist.org/spo/1608370512.html


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

It's not a great deal if they're gonna put 5 guns on 998 acres......


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

that's almost 200 acres per gun (199.6 to be exact) - just curious - how many acres do you want for $1800.00 in South Texas? Freer is big buck country as well. Not trying to start anything. South Texas leases go for a lot more than that. 
jeffsfishin - you might pm deerdude2000 - and ask him - he has a place in Freer. He can pretty much tell you what the price is for good hunting leases around there.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Freer is big buck country, but everything I hear these days, alot of the ranches in that area are shot out. Poaching is real bad in that part of south Texas. The reccommended acreage for shooting those big bucks is one trophy per 1000 acres. That's why I say 5 is too many hunters. If you want to just get out, hunt, and shoot some deer it might not be a bad deal. South Texas leases range from $12 to $15 dollars an acre on average.....

I've been hunting down south for the last 25 years and I can tell you if sounds to good to be true......IT IS.......


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

like I said not trying to start anything. I grew up in South Texas and had family (until they moved) in Three Rivers. You're right that many places have been shot out - I know that just from the folks I know in that part of the country. I also know some of those folks are being hit as hard by the economy as hunters are and a few (not all by any means) have dropped prices and maybe in some cases (perhaps this one) added an extra gun or two so they can continue to get the income from their leases.
anyway - before I took a lease anywhere near Freer I'd be talking to deerdude2000. If anyone can get the right answer about a place around Freer it'll be deerdude.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

I have to totally agree with Brete. Sounds good for 1 or 2 guns. Preferably 1. You could put 2 and take turns shooting trophies year to year. But 5 is way too many. Price per acre is about average.


----------



## camowag (Aug 25, 2005)

Supply & DEMAND, land owers are hard up, just like us hunters. U get what U pay for.....if you find a good lease, stick with IT.

JMO


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Sounds like a shot out or soon to be shot out place. Anything less then 400 acres or so per man in South Texas is a joke. 750-1000 acres per man if it is being managed as a trophy lease.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

M16 said:


> 750-1000 acres per man if it is being managed as a trophy lease.


man I guess things have changed in the last 10 years or so I know a lot of foks that have done exceptionally well hunting on 200 acres or less from Three Rivers to George West to Freer on low fence, heavy brush properties. no, they didn't always get that B&C champion but I saw plenty of 150 and better bucks coming out of that country. Me? I'm no trophy hunter - I want a mature deer but it doesn't have to be some monster in fact most (back then) were 5-7 years old and less than 7 points.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Things haven't changed much in the last 30 years I have been hunting South Texas. Yes it's possible to kill a decent deer on small acreage...if you can suck one off a place that manages their deer. But the majority of the places have fenced out the "ranchitos." I know the country you speak of well. A lot of good deer come out of that area but very few that hunt a gun per 200 acres or less.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

you may be right. most of the places I speak of were privately owned properties.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

M16 said:


> Sounds like a shot out or soon to be shot out place. Anything less then 400 acres or so per man in South Texas is a joke. 750-1000 acres per man if it is being managed as a trophy lease.


 Well Said, M16, 1,000 acres per man is about right for trophies. Other than that you will soon find yourself hi-fenced out. I would stay away from a place down south with that many guns on a smaller place like that


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Try to find a good lease down south for $12 - $15 an acre. We are getting that in the hill country and elsewhere right now. Our place at Cotulla/Carrizo Springs is now going at $22.00 an acre and no long-term agreement is allowed. It is getting plain crazy and everyone was sure that the current economy would force prices down. Go figure!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

We pay $15 an acre in Maverick county.....


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

$15/acre outside Hebbronville for our lease.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Saw the ad figured the small acreage compared to what others pay I figured it was a scam! When looking for deer leases you have to use common sense, if it looks like a screwing chances are your gonna get a screwing!


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

We pay $12 south of Laredo.


----------

